# LED for a 48" planted aquarium? Need help!



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,

It seems very difficult to find proper info on which LED would be ideal for a planted aquarium.

- Aquarium is 48" long X 18" deep X 18" wide
- My aquarium is well planted with no cover (open water)

*Question*: Should I buy...

- *Fluval 2.0*, seems like a strong contender but having to buy an extra WiFi controller is not financially worth it. Also seems to be having lots of problems with controller button and Wifi. Does not come with a Timer on the fixture.

- *Planted+ 24/7*, seems like a great light. But cannot buy it in Canada. Would have to buy it online and shipped to Toronto. On Dr. Foster website its 130$ (=\+20 shipping and 15.60$ for Ontario tax). Total of 165$US.

- *AquaticLife EDGE LED*, seems also good but is it powerful enough. Bonus of also having a timer on it.

- *Satellite LED+ Pr*o, do not know much about it.

- *Other? *

Thanks for the tips. I really need to buy a fixture soon to fix my broken T5HO Odyssea.

Cheers,


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

Are you using CO2? For a low tech, heavily planted tank I'm using a beamswork light I bought off a forum member. My tank is almost the exact same dimensions. It puts out probably medium PAR numbers. Much cheaper than the lights you listed.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=200194


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Just using Excel once in a while, no real schedule. Will put it a few times a week, then forget for a few days etc..

I'm also looking at just getting 1 LED fixture. Have no interest in buying 2 of them to get decent light.


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

You won't need two. My tank is 16" wide and 20" tall. I get good coverage front to back, although the par is going to be less than directly under the light.

I am growing monte carlo and s. Repens in the foreground no problem.


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Any tips on the other lights mentioned above? 

I do not mind spending a little more if its good quality and has good options on it.


----------



## Patrick Ang (Jun 20, 2016)

the edge is pretty good i have it on my 30 and it is grows d sag and jungle val like the easy stuff, pretty sure it isn't good enough for like dwarf baby tears or dense carpeting plants.


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Seems like options are still limited!

- Fluval 2.0 = No timer on it! Not buying the Wifi adapter!

- Planted+ 24/7 = 165$US, but if issues with it, I have to ship back to USA, complicated and expensive. 

- AquaticLife EDGE LED = Could be best option?

- Satellite LED+ Pro = Between 390-410$ (+tax), crazy expensive!! NO thanks.


----------



## Jesurex (Oct 6, 2011)

http://homeaquaria.com/best-led-grow-lights-aquarium-plants/

they have finnex listed as first and second option. I'm sure there is someone in the forum who sells & ship them

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

After reading up a little more it seems that my options are even more limited since I have no cover on my tank!

- Planted+ 24/7 = Manual says this light should be used with a hood.

- AquaticLife EDGE LED = Same issue with water.

- Satellite LED+ Pro = Same issue with water.

- *Fluval 2.0* = Seems to be the only unit that is completely sealed and truly waterproof.

Unfortunately, the Fluval 2.0 has terrible reviews with that Wifi Adapter($$).


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

You're going to have algae issues with all of those lights at full power and no CO2.

I think they're fine for a little splash, the problem is if you're careless and knock the light into the water.

Marineland makes a planted tank light you could look at.

There's also the pendant style lights. Most of those reef oriented brands make a planted tank version now.


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Its not really about "water splash" being the issue. I was reading that over time, water gets in there through evaporation. Messes up the units.

Question: Out of curiosity, would the Current USA Freshwater Satellite LED Plus model be sufficient in my setup? Without running constant Co2.

*I think I will forget about a LED system. Might look at the Fluval T5HO (but cant find a place to buy it) or the Aqualife Marquis (only 2 bulbs).


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

Honestly, I'm in the exact same situation as you. The beamswork light grows everything I want it to. It's cheap enough that I'm not even a little worried about damaging it. I should add it's working flawlessly.

Current lights all seem grossly over priced.


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Which model of the Beamsork do you have for your planted aquarium?

No one sells the Beamswork in Canada! Googled it but nothing came out.


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

The link is in one of my first replies. Tri single switch 0.5w. I use a timer on my power bar to control on/off


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

All of these LED systems seems to break down through condensation/evaporation over an open tank. Its not guaranteed, but the risk is there. Fluval 2.0 does not have that issue, but i'm not fine with their unit (no timer) or buying their crappy Wi-fi attachment for 150$.

***For those interested, Amazon.ca is selling the EDGE LED 48" for 199$ right now! 33% off. until the 29th.

It also seems that the *EDGE Wi-Fi LED* should com out soon! 
Says "can be connected to a Wi-Fi network as well as directly connect to mobile devices; this means that a local router is not required and native applications will be available for both iOS and Android smartphones"

Hope its a better version of the Fluval 2.0, seems like it since the Wi-fi module is built inside the fixture. Also fully waterproof IPX7.


----------



## sir.tie (Jul 13, 2016)

Just a note, you can find timers in dollar store for $4

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Those timers will just shut the power on/off. 

Will not do anything else that is useful (ramping / night lights / sunrise / sunset etc)


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

I wouldn't touch anything other than the 24/7.

I order mine for like 110$ US shipped to CBI at the border and pick up for 6$USD.


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi,

I have the Marineland on a 20 long...this isn't an endorsement necessarily, but my experience

https://www.bigalspets.com/ca/marineland-advanced-led-strip-lights.html?sku=22602

Got it on sale at Big Al's last year I think-after xmas.

This light sits really low and because my tank is shallow, I have algae issues. I don't co2 (did excel but have recently quit) and I have a lot of little fish in there so bioload certainly contributed to algae as well. The built in timer is helpful and the light goes off between 2pm and 6pm. I don't use the blue lights really.

This light has gone for a good three swims since I've had it and still works perfectly so it gets points there. For maintenance I just lift it off and put it to the side so I don't knock it in again.

I'd say it best for low to medium light plants. Carpeting plants never really took off or got leggy.

HTH


----------

